# Jaws 2 information wanted



## Author! Author! (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello everyone! My name is Michael Smith and I just returned from a visit to Destin and Ft Walton Beach where I was doing research on a book I am co-writing on the making of the film, "Jaws 2."

I saw in a thread from a couple of years ago that several members of the forum either worked on the film or had some stories to share. I would love to hear those stories and, if you happened to take any, see any photos you might have. I can be reached by email at [email protected]

There was an article about me published last December and the Destin Log is planning to publish another one shortly. I assure you I'm on the level.

Thank you in advance.

Michael


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

While they were filming on Ft Pickens, My buddy's paw inlaw was guarding the shark & Killer whale / props on the fort at night. It was winter time, We went red fishing & slept inside the shark & Killer whale to get out of the cold & wind. He stayed in his cruiser car asleep warm. He was smart. We did the watching. They were big enough & we had plenty of room with blankets. It was cool to say the least. Even cold.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

KW, you been in the sauce again? :whistling:


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

:notworthy:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes & nope. That really happened.:thumbsup: Me? In the Sauce? Why how obsurd, Well, Humph.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

KingCrab said:


> While they were filming on Ft Pickens, My buddy's paw inlaw was guarding the shark & Killer whale / props on the fort at night. It was winter time, We went red fishing & slept inside the shark & Killer whale to get out of the cold & wind. He stayed in his cruiser car asleep warm. He was smart. We did the watching. They were big enough & we had plenty of room with blankets. It was cool to say the least. Even cold.


I never knew they filmed here. I'm sure that was a very cool experience. We were at the filming of lethal weapon 3 I believe when they blew the high rise up. it was an old motel down in St.Pete that went through several owners before it was demolished and they use it in the film. very cool experience.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I find it hard to believe your big ass could fit in the killer whale prop...

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

There was what looked like paper mache lighthouse in Gulf Islands National Seashore. Not sure if that was the material (maybe fiberglass) but a cut away section reminded me of it. The artwork was amazing down to seaweed on the base. There were also some fancy tents set up. Not sure if it was Jaws I or II but Rex Metz was one of the underwater cinematographers. He was at FSU film school teaching last I heard.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

JAWS II-still not safe to go back in the water. I can tell you that I had just started diving when the original JAWS came out and I heard that music underwater more than once.

Just as they started filming JAWS II, I was working out of the Pensacola Beach Marina but I had to go back to school in Tallahassee because it was already September. The dockmaster was Capt. Red McKlean, an ex-Navy pilot who also ran his charter boat for select old customers. He was hired to star in the movie as the boat captain for Roy Snieder and had a few good scenes in the movie. The only issue was that Red had spent his whole career speaking into a flight helmet, oxygen mask and tended to talk like he was still speaking into one. They ended up dubbing over his voice. Maybe it was to give him more of a New England accent (his true accent was just grizzled sea captain). Anyway, the 'big stars' were staying in, I believe it was at the Holiday Inn, Navarre. I went down with Red's daughter and we met up with Roy Snieder at poolside there and he was very relaxed since it was a sequel to a huge hit. There didn't seem to be a lot of intense pressure on anyone other than the producers. Capt. Bobby Gray was another Pensacola Beach Marina charter captain who worked on the film. He was running one of the 24 ft. or so Boston Whalers that they were using to wrangle the mechanical shark and I remember them swamping that boat in the surf down at Navarre. Anyway, even with the knowledge that all this was going on, when I came home to Pensacola from school one weekend, we went to fish off the beach at the pass near Ft. Pickens and I can remember walking out there and thinking to myself, 'I don't remember there ever being a lighthouse here'. It was surreal. Between Ft. Pickens and the Pass, there was this huge lighthouse and I was finding it impossible to believe that I had never noticed it. Finally, we got curious and went over to look at it and it was a completely 'mocked up' New England lighthouse. I tell you, it looked so real that it really threw me for a loop. On closer inspection, the whole thing was made of plywood and plastered over to give that real, yet weathered, effect. I'm sure there were a few more guys over at that dock that worked on the movie. Both Red and Bobby Gray have passed away now but you may be able to talk to Capt. Jerry Andrews, on the Entertainer, and he will probably be able to add a lot to the story. I think he is about the only one left over there that was around when it was being made. I can remember that Capt. Red ended up joining the Screen Actors Guild (I think it was mandatory) and he talked about going off and making some more movies but he never left Pensacola.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

A link to a previous discussion on this forum. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/jaw-ii-useless-facts-101225/?highlight=jaws+movie\

Most filming was in the Destin area. 
A Lighthouse movie prop was built at Pensacola Pass. The movie side was authentic to a New England style light house, and the back side of it was nothing but a 2 by 4 framework. It was there along time after the shoot was complete. 

The "Shark" was moored in the sound along Ft. Pickens just East of the old fishing Pier. It had a wheeled carriage under it that ran on rails. It was a huge shark, maybe 30 feet long. Fiberglass and air brushed, it was cheesy looking and covered with a tarp most of the time. Must of been some serious editing to make it look more real in the movie than I remember. 
I have a friend that is the result of Roy Schneider "Brody", and her Mom having a close encounter of their own while he was filming in the area. He did take care of her, but never publicly admitted to the affair.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

snookman said:


> I never knew they filmed here. I'm sure that was a very cool experience. We were at the filming of lethal weapon 3 I believe when they blew the high rise up. it was an old motel down in St.Pete that went through several owners before it was demolished and they use it in the film. very cool experience.


I never knew that either - which is interesting to me since I often fish at several of the locations where Jaws 1 was filmed (out on Martha's Vineyard - I often fish 'big bridge', the Edgartown Municpal Fishing Pier, and out at Menemsha)

'Big Bridge' is along state beach road that connects Oaksbluff to Edgartown and is the site where the scene involving the guy in the dingy who gets knocked out of his boat and has his leg bit off before he's killed (and one of Brody's sons goes into shock as he was also knocked in the water next to the guy that was killed and the shark swims right by him) - great striper and bluefish spot with lots of sand eels as the popular baitfish in the area (if you ever get a chance to get there)...also, for a short time in September, a great spot to try for false albacore (aka what you call 'bonita' down there)...

Edgartown Municipal Pier is more of like a little boat dock than a pier and is directly adjacent to the little ferry you see in the movie that can only take several cars at once from Edgartown over to Chappaquidick (which incidentally is where Ted Kennedy left that poor young girl to die)...while it's also known as a bonito/false albacore spot, it's also a place where kids go to catch porgies, sea robins and other things only kids can enjoy catching (I did catch an 8 pound fluke there once)...LOL

Menemsha is the small fishing village where you see Quint's boat pulling out of the harbor as they go out to hunt the shark - the jetties out at the mouth of Menemsha Harbor is a very popular (but seasonally crowded) place to fish for all of the popular Massachusetts game fish...

Just out of interest, I'll have to visit several of the locations where Jaws II was filmed while I'm down there


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

There was also a shark stored outside the old Holiday Inn on Navarre Beach. That's where the actors and crew were staying. It's also where the opening scene of the film was shot. Inside the old "Hoilidome."


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

I still chuckle when I recall the scene in the movie when Roy Scheider sees Jaws for the first time..."You're gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## Author! Author! (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your comments.

Does anyone have any photos from the making of the film. 

Panhandle Slim, how would I go about contacting Captain Jerry Gray.

Sho-Nuff - you're friend is Roy Scheider's daughter??? Wow! That's amazing. Would love to talk with her (discreetly, of course).

Thank you again everyone for our comments. Keep them coming.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Not Capt. Bobby. See Capt. Jerry Andrews, owner of the boat 'Entertainer' at the Pensacola Beach Marina at Innerlight, on the right just past the toll booths.


----------



## Author! Author! (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Author! Author! (Jun 29, 2013)

And let me say here to Sho-Nuff - I would never intrude on your friend's secret and would never dream of repeating it. I was very fortunate to call Roy Scheider a friend...from 1977 until he died in 2008. I hope your friend was able to know Roy in some way...he was a very kind man. I've talked to several people from the area and they all have great "Roy Scheider" stories. That is the man I remember. I hope your friend was able to make some memories. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I sent her an e-mail. Will let you know when I here back from her.


----------



## jpark76 (Feb 26, 2009)

Michael,

I know that there was a scene in the film with divers where one was attacked and they dove off a boat, the Aquanaut. This boat is still in Destin and still is taking divers out on a daily basis. It is now owned by Emerald Coast Scuba in Destin but still has basically the same name painted on the back (except Amity has been changed back to Destin.) 
I used to work on the boat a few years ago and divers got a kick out of the fact it was in the movie.
Contact Emerald Coast Scuba and they could provide any info you need on the boat.
Good Luck.


----------



## Author! Author! (Jun 29, 2013)

Jpark...thank you so much. I will drop them a line.

Sho-Nuff, thank you too.

Michael


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

*Shark eating the helicopter scene*

If I remember correctly Jaws 2 was the movie where the shark ate the helicopter. I was working for Ferguson Flying Service at the time. The helicopter belonged to Ferguson and the pilot was Jerry Baxter. I believe it was a Hughs 269. Fergy was not in favor of the movie company using the helo because it would take the aircraft off the flight schedule for instructional purposes consequently putting the students at a disadvantage. But after the producers agreed to repaint and repair any damage plus the financial reimbursement for his losses he agreed. The funny part of the story is the producer ( I assume Spielberg) did not tell Jerry (the pilot) about the shark coming out of the water to eat the helicopter. He wanted a true "surprised" look on Jerry's face when the shark appeared. Well...he got what he wanted. When the shark appeared it truly frighten Jerry to the point of him almost losing control of the aircraft. Watch the movie at that part. When Jerry returned to the airport after the filming of that scene he was not a happy camper. As you know the shark really did not eat the helicopter but the fear in the face of the pilot was real. 
We flew that little helicopter for several more years with the same paint scheme. Ferguson never repainted back to the original color. It stayed that way until he sold it. Unfortunately both Ferguson and Jerry are now deceased...both were great people and superb pilots. Between the two of them they forgot what most people will ever know about flying.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's cool

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

John B. said:


> I find it hard to believe your big ass could fit in the killer whale prop...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


 Well Mr. Bone, I wasn't that big at 12 yrs. old.


----------



## Author! Author! (Jun 29, 2013)

Sho-nuff - did you ever hear back from your friend? One of the local photographers from the period sent me a photo of a very attractive woman that he said had been with Roy during the shoot. I wonder if it's your friends mother. Thank you everyone for your comments. Michael


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

My girlfriend was working for the Park Service over at Ft. Pickens during the filming, she may have some info for you.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember the scene at the Holiday Inn in Navarre pretty well during the filming there. One thing that really stuck out to me was the Blazer that Brodie drove. Always thought it was funny that Amity was supposed to be in the northeast but the Blazer I remember seeing him drive had Michigan plates on it if I remember right. I got to see the mechanical shark up close and it's movements while state of the art then, were really jerky and funny looking. Had servo's/actuators in it as big as my head!! They would spend hours working on the sharks just to get 20 minutes of footage and then spend the rest of the night repairing what broke. It was fun to watch them film.


----------



## Author! Author! (Jun 29, 2013)

Max, if she would like to chat with me my email address is [email protected] Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a feeling that this post could go on and on....that's fine by me. " Jaws " and II what kick but movies.

I remember when my family and I stayed at the Hoilday Inn in Navarre where " Jaws" ways filmed. Hehe
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Author! Author! said:


> Max, if she would like to chat with me my email address is [email protected] Thanks for the heads up.



I'll pass it along to her, she may have some stuff for you.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

The island was in Chocta bay for awhile. We use to go by it on the way toward the Destin pass. a lot of boating shots were filmed in the intercostal and in the gulf.
The old hogs breath on the island use to be a good place but now torn down.


----------

